# Tutorial Contest Winner June 2008: TDoll



## user79 (Jul 2, 2008)

Congratulations to Specktra member *TDoll *for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. TDoll will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, TDoll, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out her winning tutorial by clicking here.


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 2, 2008)

Congratulations !


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 2, 2008)

congrats girl


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 2, 2008)

congratulations!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 2, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## Odette (Jul 2, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jot (Jul 2, 2008)

congrats - i just love that look xxx


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 2, 2008)

congrats chica!!!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jul 2, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 2, 2008)

Well Deserved!


----------



## concertina (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats girl! I enjoyed that tutorial immensely!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 2, 2008)

THANKS EVERYONE! I'm really excited about winning and I'm so glad you all liked the tutorial and that you found it helpful! 
XOXO - Tiffany


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 2, 2008)

good job! I voted for you!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 2, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats Tiffany!


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ovi (Jul 2, 2008)

To be honest I hate orange colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the way U used it with another shade is very  convincing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to sum it up: great job!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 2, 2008)

Congratulations Tiffany, you totally deserve it!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 2, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## natalie75 (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Margolicious (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats!!! Well deserved


----------

